# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Sistema de controlo do meu salgado :)

## José César

Ora viva a todos.
Após ter adiado semana após semana a construção do meu sistema de controlo (desde que foi montado o salgado em Outubro de 2005).
Finalmente começa a montagem do dito sistema.
Inicialmente irá fazer um controlo básico. Mais lá para a frente adicionarei um módulo analógico que permitirá fazer a leitura de alguns parâmetros da água (temperatura, PH, Redox, etc...)
Como não disponho de tempo suficiente para desenvolver um "cerebro" a medida da aplicação, resolvi utilizar um dispositivo genérico pronto a usar  :Big Grin: 

Vou tentar manter actualizado este tópico, com as respectivas actualizações de hardware e software de forma a que quem tiver conhecimentos de electricidade possa replicar o sistema caso o deseje  :Wink: 

*-> "Cerebro":* Zelio Logic SR3B261BD (16 entradas e 10 saídas).
Ambiente de programação deste dispositivo é disponibilizado gratuitamente pelo fabricante (Telemecanique - http://www.telemecanique.com).
Embora o respectivo cabo para transferir o programa do PC para o automato não seja gratuito, mas o custo também não nada de especial - cerca de 60,00.
Assim que estiver disponível a primeira versão do programa de controlo, será aqui colocado o link para o seu download  :Smile: 

Deixo aqui algumas fotos do caixote de controlo (ainda falta colocar algum material electrico, mas com o tempo vai lá)  :Big Grin: 

*Controlador:*


*Inicio da montagem:






*Ainda faltam alguns componentes, mas numa futura actualização coloco imagens do sistema mais completo  :Wink: 

A primeira versão deste sistema, vai apenas incluir funcionalidades básicas e tem como objectivo limpar a "casa das maquinas" da fiarada que lá anda!!!

-> Substituir relógios (que nunca foram comprados ehehehehhe).
-> Implementar os modos seguintes de funcionamento:
*Alimentação* - Para as bombas de circulação por 5 minutos para alimentar as barbatanas  :Smile: *TPA* - Para as bombas de circulação e retorno por tempo ainda a determinar de forma a evitar que fiquem a funcionar "em seco".*Troca de lampadas* - Desliga a calha seleccionada por tempo a determinar para substituição de lâmpadas.*Falha de energia* - Detecção de falha de energia e comutar para um modo de economia de energia que permita manter o sistema funcional por um periodo +/- longo de forma a não colocar em perigo a vida do aquário (possivelmente ir alternando o funcionamento das bombas de circulação, manter apenas uma calha de iluminação em funcionamento, etc...) - Neste modo o conjunto Controlador/aquário é alimentado por uma UPS.*Alarmes* - Detecção de nível de água no aquário e na sump e actuar de forma adequada para evitar inundação e repor o correcto funcionamento assim que os níveis voltem ao normal.Assim de repente serão estas as funcionalidades mais urgentes que irei implementar neste sistema. Se entretanto me lembrar de mais alguma coisa importante para esta primeira fase, actualizarei aqui  :Smile: 
Se entretanto alguém quizer sugerir alguma alteração que considere importante, esteja a vontade  :Smile: 
Este projecto depois de terminado, será "entregue" à cumunidade aquáriofila  :Big Grin: 

Aceitam-se sugestões e criticas a este prjecto  :Wink:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Cesar.

Exelente post  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Demostras ter habilidade, criatividade e engenho.

Execelente forma de acabar com os rolos de cabos e tomadas na área circundante da sump, tudo centralizado e comandado por apenas uma caixa central e que poderá ser programado informaticamente com o auxilio de um portatil.

Questões:

Estas a pensar colocar tomadas à saida do controlador ou pensas ligar os equipamentos directamente?

O interface de programação é RJ45, RJ11, ou DB 9 (Porta com)?

Qual o intervalo minimo de tempo que poderá ser programado?

No caso de alimentação, as bombas poderão ser paradas pelo painel de comando do proprio controlador?

Como funciona a detecção de alarmes? Contactos simples que funcionam apenas com circuito aberto ou fechado? Em caso de aumento de nivel é possivel programar o mesmo alarme para que possa parar o sistema de reposição afim de evitar inundações?

Mais uma vez os meus parabéns a esta excelente aplicação ao mundo da aquariofilia marinha.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## José César

Ora viva mais uma vez  :Smile: 
Parei por hoje as ligações da coisa... depairei que me falta algum material importante!!!! segunda-feira compro  :Wink: 

Respondendo as questões...



> Estas a pensar colocar tomadas à saida do controlador ou pensas ligar os equipamentos directamente?


Quando montei o aquário,ja previa utilizar este sistema. Assim, coloquei nas zonas proximas do equipamento as respectivas tomadas e passei os cabos eléctricos de cada tomada até ao local onde vai ficar este "terminal". Estando pronto, é só enfiar os cabos dentro da caixa e liga-los  :Smile: 




> O interface de programação é RJ45, RJ11, ou DB 9 (Porta com)?


A ficha do cabo que liga ao PC é uma vulgar DB9 (Porta COM)  :Smile: 
No outro extremo, tem um formato nada convencional... já desmontei essa parte e tem lá alguns componentes electrónicos!!!!
Quando tiver mais tempo, investigo um pouco essa ficha (60 e tal Eur é um bocado para um reles cabo série  :SbSourire2: ).




> Qual o intervalo minimo de tempo que poderá ser programado?


Não sei se entendi bem esta pergunta... mas cá vai alguma informação sobre os "timers" internos que se podem programar:
Este dispositivo permite criar e programar vários relógios com a possibilidade de activar ou desactivar uma determinada saída de uma forma diária, semanal, mensal ou anual. No meu caso, vou implementar 3 relógios para a iluminação:
De segunda a sexta, a sequência de ligar a iluminação começa as 9:00 e a sequência de desligar as calhas termina as 21:00.
Ao sabado e ao domingo e para dormir mais um pouco (o aquário está no quarto), a sequência anterior é atrasado 1 hora  :Smile: 




> No caso de alimentação, as bombas poderão ser paradas pelo painel de comando do proprio controlador?


Os vários ciclos que referi anterirmente, serão controlados apartir deste "terminal" através das pequenas teclas integradas no dispositivo e/ou mais algumas que poderei adicionar (caso seja necessário).
Além disso o controlador integra um pequeno display de 20 caracteres por 4 linhas que me parece ser muito util para apresentar informação acerca do estado de funcionamento do sistema ou informação acerca de possiveis alarmes.




> Como funciona a detecção de alarmes? Contactos simples que funcionam apenas com circuito aberto ou fechado? Em caso de aumento de nivel é possivel programar o mesmo alarme para que possa parar o sistema de reposição afim de evitar inundações?


Por enquanto o unico alarme possivel é mesmo o nível máximo de água na sump e no aquário foi atingido.
Aqui vou usar dois sensores de nível em que s contactos fecham em caso desse nivel ser atingido. Neste caso, e para além de afixar mensagem de alarme no display, deverei colocar algum tipo de aviso sonoro!!
No entanto, para além do accionamento do alarme o sistema desactivará a bomba de retorno para evitar inundação. Se entretanto o nível de água baixar (tubo de queda de água apenas meio-entupido) o sistema reactivará a bomba de retorno 20 minutos depois.
O que evita o corte definitivo de circulação de agua sump/aquario e vice-versa em caso de não ser um entupimento completo.
O sensor de nível na sump pode ser usado da mesma forma, sendo neste caso interrompido o fornecimento de água de reposição para a sump.

Mais tarde, e assim que tiver terminado o desenvlvimento de um módulo de medição de temperatura, PH, redox... será também possível a detecção de um destes valores fora dos intervalos desejáveis  :Smile: 

Estou com umas ideias extravagantes quanto a este sistema de alarme...
É muito bonito e tal, mas só sabemos do respectivo alarme quando chegamos perto  :Wink: 
Depois de conhecer melhor este dispositivo da telemecanique, vou ver se é possível o envio de alarmes de outra forma... possivelmente via SMS para o telemovel  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 
O preço de um módulo destes pode é ser de tal forma elevado que pode não compensar  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 
E pior ainda... este dispositivo pode não ser capaz de tal coisa!!!
A ver vamos  :Wink:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Depois de conhecer melhor este dispositivo da telemecanique, vou ver se é possível o envio de alarmes de outra forma... possivelmente via SMS para o telemovel 
> O preço de um módulo destes pode é ser de tal forma elevado que pode não compensar 
> E pior ainda... este dispositivo pode não ser capaz de tal coisa!!!
> A ver vamos


Tens também outro equipamento que permite a visualização dos alarmes tal como o seu alerta. Este equipamento tem uma porta ethernet que ficará ligada a um PC e este ligado à net, desta forma é sempre possivel a visualização dos alarmes remotamente.

O seu nome é omnitronics... qualquer coisa :Coradoeolhos:   Segunda feira vejo o nome da serie... dá perfeitamente para adaptar ao controlador pois os contactos dos alarmes funcionam com circuito aberto ou fechado, muito simples.

A visualização dos alarmes é feito através de uma janela HTML, para tal é necessário apenas a configuração de um IP fixo para que se consiga aceder ao equipamento... tenho que estudar isto melhor pois a atribuição dos IPs é dinamica... :Admirado: 

Esta segunda feira vou estudar isto melhor.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## José César

Os alarmes de nivel funcionam nessa base, do aberto ou fechado.
Mas quando entrar em funcinamento os sensores dos parâmetros da água, já fica mais complicado!!!
Sei que a telemecanique tem modulos GSM, que iriam permitir enviar um SMS em caso de disparar um alarme grave. 
Mas o custo e funcionamento com este equipamento é algo a ver.

Também essa parte de aumentar o sistema de alarmes fica bastante mais lá para a frente  :Wink: 
Daqui até lá várias hipoteses se irão clocar  :Smile:

----------


## Alberto Almeida

Olá caros companheiros,

antes de mais quero dar os parabens pela iniciativa. Só uma informação... A OMRON também tem aparelhos desses (micro PLC) que me parece também dar para o efeito e, para além da fiabilidade dos aparelhos desta marca, acho que no mercado se vende a preços muito mais acessiveis do que a telemecanic, a pesar de eu também gostar da telemecanic. Tenho estado a estudar mais o processo a nivel qualidade/custo com o material da OMRON :Pracima:   :Coradoeolhos:  . Qual a vossa opinião sobre isso?

Cumps.
Alberto Almeida

----------


## Luis Delgado

Parabéns pela tua iniciativa José!!!  :Pracima:  

Esta é, para mim, das áreas menos exploradas actualmente e onde existem imensas necessidades. Quantos de nós não andamos quase às cegas com a evolução dos parâmetros da água? Qtos de nós não gostaríamos de poder ter aquilo a que chamo o aquário inteligente?

Posso desde já dizer que, para os mais empreendedores, há aqui uma excelente oportunidade de negócio porque os aparelhos que estão no mercado, são aterradoramente caros!!! Além disso, temos ainda aqui a oportunidade de inovar face ao que já se faz actualmente...

Fica a ideia no ar.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
Ja agora este aperelho é para custar quanto?
abraços

----------


## Luis Delgado

Já agora, alguém sabe se já existem sondas feitas à venda que fosse fácil de adaptar ao sistema que o José está a fazer?

 :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola luis
Sondas se vende sim agora nao sei que entradas ele tem nesse sistema.
abraços

----------


## José César

> Olá caros companheiros,
> 
> antes de mais quero dar os parabens pela iniciativa. Só uma informação... A OMRON também tem aparelhos desses (micro PLC) que me parece também dar para o efeito e, para além da fiabilidade dos aparelhos desta marca, acho que no mercado se vende a preços muito mais acessiveis do que a telemecanic, a pesar de eu também gostar da telemecanic. Tenho estado a estudar mais o processo a nivel qualidade/custo com o material da OMRON  . Qual a vossa opinião sobre isso?
> 
> Cumps.
> Alberto Almeida


Viva Alberto...
Da OMRON desconheço dispositivos destes de baixo custo  :Frown: 
Estive indeciso entre este e o LOGO4 da SIEMENS... acabei por me decidir por este por ser mais flexivel que o SIEMENS (tem mais entradas analógicas e permite uma maior flexibilidade de furturas expansões de entradas/saidas e outros módulos.
Encontrei outras coisas interessantes da MITSUBISHI, MOELER e outros, mas ou porque nunca tinha usado dispositivos deles, ou porque o ambiente de desenvolvimento era a "pagantes", outros ainda não tinham entradas analógicas, etc etc... acabei por decidir por este da TELEMECANIQUE  :Big Grin: 
Se a OMRON tiver algo do genero... parece-me uma boa alternativa.
Se me puderes dizer qual o modelo, de forma a eu procurar e fazer uns testes no meu aquário de água doce....  :Wink: 




> Posso desde já dizer que, para os mais empreendedores, há aqui uma excelente oportunidade de negócio porque os aparelhos que estão no mercado, são aterradoramente caros!!! Além disso, temos ainda aqui a oportunidade de inovar face ao que já se faz actualmente...


Pois é Luis...
Por acaso lembrei-me de desenvolver um dispositivo electrónico de raiz para colocar no lugar deste micro-plc, pois o actual dispositivo não permite a flexibilidade necessária a que qualquer pessoa possa definir parâmetros de controlo (Niveis de alarme, horarios de iluminação, etc...) com facilidade.
Estes parâmetros são colocados no próprio programa antes de descarregar para o PLC  :Frown: 
Por enquanto, este sistema vai resolver o meu problema... e como não passa de uma montagem tipo "LEGO", não vejo porque razão não colocar toda a informação disponível gratuitamente para as pessoas que tenham conhecimentos necessários a este tipo de montagem  :Big Grin: 

Talvez um dia tenha tempo suficiente para contruir um "PLC a medida da aquáriofilia"  :Wink: 
Aí sim, se sair uma coisa bem conseguida, talvez pense em fazer algum dinheiro  :Wink:  mas com esta versão, está fora de questão  :Big Grin:  é gratuito mesmo  :Wink: 




> boas
> Ja agora este aperelho é para custar quanto?
> abraços


Ainda não fiz contas, mas o dispositivo central (SR3 B261BD da TELEMECANIQUE) ronda os 170,00 na Farnell (www.farnell.com) que foi onde comprei o meu. No meu caso ficou mais caro, porque optei por comprar o kit completo de iniciação.
Se nesta empresa custa os 170, penso que facilmente se consiga arranjar pelos 100,00 em distribuidores oficiais  :Smile:  (espero eu...)
Os restantes materiais, ainda não fiz as contas...

----------


## José César

Viva a todos mais uma vez  :Big Grin: 
As sondas que se vendem, em principio não são possíveis usar directamente neste sistema  :Frown: 
É necessário tratar o sinal por elas fornecido de forma a ser possível utilizar neste projecto. 
Para os entendidos em electrónica, este dispositivo tem entradas para sinais analógicos de 0 a 10V, logo é necessário converter s sinais das sondas para esta gama de tensões  :Wink: 
Por enquanto a minha prioridade não é medir nada... é mesmo colocar o sistema em funcionamento sem esses parâmetros. Mais tarde desenvolvo a electrónica necessária para usar sondas que se encontrem no mercado (de preferência sondas sem preços exorbitantes)  :Wink: 

Entretanto, após adquirir o material que me faltou ontem... e mais 2 horitas de trabalho, já andou mais um pouco  :Wink: 


Pode-se ver que a caixa que a partida tinha espaço suficiente... passou a ser espaço a justa  :Frown: 
Lá tive eu que amarrar a cablagem toda junta!!!! 240V e 24V tudo no mesmo molho!!!! Não será boa politica, mas sendo o protótipo... serve  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Zé... Isso está a ficar excelente  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Vai ser um pouco dificil fazer a conversão dos sensores normais para o controlador em questão.... vai ser dificil... mas pelo que tenho visto de ti tenho a certeza que irás conseguir apesar de saber que isso neste momento não é uma prioridade.

Fico a aguardar o seu funcionamento.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## José César

> Zé... Isso está a ficar excelente     
> 
> Vai ser um pouco dificil fazer a conversão dos sensores normais para o controlador em questão.... vai ser dificil... mas pelo que tenho visto de ti tenho a certeza que irás conseguir apesar de saber que isso neste momento não é uma prioridade.
> 
> Fico a aguardar o seu funcionamento.
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Pestana


Não diria difícil, diria antes trabalhosa  :Wink: 
Terá que permitir forma de calibrar com alguma facilidade os parâmetros a medir  :Wink: 
Mas isso será outra batalha  :Big Grin: 

A hora de almoço foi suficiente para terminar as ligações que faltavam  :Big Grin: 
Fica so a faltar o circuito de protecção ("buraco" do lado esquerdo). No meu caso 5A chegam  :Big Grin: 



It's programming time  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 


Chegou finalmente a parte da programação  :SbSourire2: 
Embora ja tenha alguns rascunhos... vai demorar mais um bocado  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Estou a gostar, sim senhor!

 :bompost:   :tutasla:  




> Chegou finalmente a parte da programação 
> Embora ja tenha alguns rascunhos... vai demorar mais um bocado


A programação deste tipo módulos é, normalmente, feita em Ladder/FBD, que é bastante user frendly.  :SbOk:

----------


## José César

> A programação deste tipo módulos é, normalmente, feita em Ladder/FBD, que é bastante user frendly.


Vou programar em FBD, pois é mais simples para quem quizer alterar alguma coisa  :Wink: 
Qualquer pessoa com um mínimo de conhecimentos é capaz de pegar no diagrama de blocos e alterar umas coisas  :Big Grin: 

Já agora trago boas noticias  :Big Grin: 
Disse anteriormente que parametros dos relogios internos, alarmes, etc apenas podiam ser alterados no PC e reprogramar o controlador. ERRADOOOO
Andei a dar umas voltar a tentar arrajar um truque qualquer que permitisse a alteração desses parâmetros sem necessidade do PC nem do software de desenvolvimento.... 
E quando menos esperava.... Descoberta acidental  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
É possível alterar esses parametros localmente, eheheheheh

Assim já fica uma coisa acessível a mais pessoas que podem manter e/ou montar uma coisa destas em casa  :SbSourire2: 

No decorrer da programação, vou pedir sugestões aos colegas  :Smile: 
E posso começar já  :yb665: 

Estou a fazer uns rascunhos sobre a informação a mostrar no display...
Cheguei a uma versão onde tenho a 1ª Linha a alternar entre data/hora e versão do software. E as restantes linhas permitem espaço para apresentação de 6 parâmetros da água  :Smile: 
Defini já a localização da *temperatura*, *PH* e *redox*.
Investiguei alguns produtos comerciais que fazem medição também de *Densidade* e *condutividade* o que faz um total de 5 parâmetros  :Smile:  sobrando espaço para mais 1  :Smile:  que outro parâmetro consideram importante? KH? outro? consideram algum dos anteriores desnecessário?

Como já disse anteriormente, a apresentação destes valores, não é para já. Mas fica já configurado o display para receber mais tarde esses dados  :Wink: 

Fica aqui um exemplo:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Cesar.

Tive a fazer uma pequena investigação no meu local de trabalho e encontrei precisamente o equipamento ideal para a leitura remota de practicamente todos os parametros do aquario.

OMNITRONICS SNMP-LINK MODEL SL61

O mesmo equipamento tem a versatilidade de visualizar multiplos alarmes distintos, tem modem analogico e porta ethernet para visualização remota por telnet.

A configuração é feita através da porta RSR 232 com um PC. 

Tem a versatilidade de ficar ligado a uma rede através de um IP fixo ou ao seu modem analógico.

Deixo-te o link do fabricante para que possas estudar a solução:



Abraço

Pestana

----------


## José César

O sistema de notificação de alguns dos alarmes é ainda uma daquelas coisas estravagantes que dava jeito ter... Mas não sei ainda até que ponto se justifica!!!!
Depois de estar tudo operacional, incluindo a leitura de vários parâmetros da água... vejo o que se pode fazer com custo decente. Afinal é um acessório que num aquário ideal nunca seria usado (nenhum alarme grave seria disparado)  :SbSourire2: 

Essa pode ser uma hipotese, mas pela descrição do produto... tem funcionalidades a mais e consequentemente também o seu custo deverá ser demasiado elevado...

Logo se vê.
Foi adicinado a uma lista de hipoteses. Na devida altura investigo melhor  :Smile:

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

> O sistema de notificação de alguns dos alarmes é ainda uma daquelas coisas estravagantes que dava jeito ter... Mas não sei ainda até que ponto se justifica!!!!
> Depois de estar tudo operacional, incluindo a leitura de vários parâmetros da água... vejo o que se pode fazer com custo decente. Afinal é um acessório que num aquário ideal nunca seria usado (nenhum alarme grave seria disparado) 
> 
> Essa pode ser uma hipotese, mas pela descrição do produto... tem funcionalidades a mais e consequentemente também o seu custo deverá ser demasiado elevado...
> 
> Logo se vê.
> Foi adicinado a uma lista de hipoteses. Na devida altura investigo melhor


 :tutasla:  

Olá e muitos parabéns José César pelo teu trabalho,
Não te querendo desmoralizar só venho dar a conhecer mais um sistema que conheço, tanto no seu funcionamento como nos modos de expandir.
O equipamento que falo é da SCHNEIDER e Chama-se Twido.
No meu entender a GRANDE vantagem deste Autómato é a possibilidade de se poder operar com ele tanto com módulos analógicos assim como módulos digitais, e monitorizar através de uma consola de comandos (que se dá pela referência de MAGELIS), e ter ainda a possibilidade (para quem quiser) de funcionar com uma impressora onde poderá registrar toda a informação. (basta para isso, que na altura em que estiver a ser programado ser-lhe pedido que faça registos de X em X tempo ou então guardar os registos numa memória).
Uma outra vantagem neste Autómato é ele próprio poder fazer a gestão do aquário aquando uma falha de energia eléctrica. (verificar se tudo se encontra dentro da normalidade ou não e ser ele a gerir o que terá de fazer em primeiro lugar para que todo o processo volte à normalidade).
EX: Após uma falte de energia – Verificar temperaturas e corrigir com termómetros de reserva, repor de imediato a água que falta no aquário principal, poder desligar as bombas de circulação, corrigir o tempo de luz para que estas não venham a ser desligadas mais tarde do que o normal, etc…
Ou seja, Autómato e panóplia de equipamento (dentro de uma caixa estanque) no local da sump, e todo o controlo e monitorização num painel onde seja possível verificarem-se todos os dados.
Mais, o software para a sua programação é inteiramente gratuito.

Contactos da SCHNEIDER em Portugal: http://www.schneiderelectric.pt/Mini...ct/contact.htm

Rede de Agências em Portugal: http://www.schneiderelectric.pt/Mini...act/reseau.htm

FAQ: http://www.schneiderelectric.pt/Mini...ontact/faq.htm

Uma nova gama : http://www.schneiderelectric.pt/Mini...very/gamme.htm

Aplicações: http://www.schneiderelectric.pt/Mini...plications.htm

Packs descoberta: http://www.schneiderelectric.pt/Mini...very/packs.htm

Link directo à pagina da Schneider onde pode ser feito o Download do software, Catálogos e Brochura Comercial:
http://www.schneiderelectric.pt/Mini...o_pt/index.htm

Downloads: http://www.schneiderelectric.pt/Mini...d/download.htm

José César, não me leves a mal mas é só mais uma forma de divulgar a técnologia para nos ajudar a cuidar do nosso pequeno oceano dentro de casa.

Um abraço a todos e comentem,
 :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Amigo tem que ter calma e esperar pelas respostas, mas trasnformar um tanque em aquario nao é muito viavel, continue a utilizalo para lavar roupa que é bem melhor e monte um aquario mesmo.
abraços

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola
Pois isso nao da mesmo jeito, nao tenho carro e tb os meus conhecimentos nao chegam para por tanque de cimento a funcionar como aquario, mas mesmo assim acho melhor com o verao a porta tumar mesmo é la uns banhos e comer uns petiscos com o seu amigo ze.abraços

----------


## José César

> Olá e muitos parabéns José César pelo teu trabalho,
> Não te querendo desmoralizar só venho dar a conhecer mais um sistema que conheço, tanto no seu funcionamento como nos modos de expandir.
> O equipamento que falo é da SCHNEIDER e Chama-se *Twido.*


Essa familia TWIDO também foi alvo de uma ligeira pesquiza  :Smile: 
É muito mais poderoso que o actual ZELIO Logic, mas consequentemente um preço mais elevado e o ambiente de desenvolvimento não é gratuito. A pagina de dowloads apenas tem disponivel um sofware que ajuda na escolha do CPU e módulos  :Frown: 
Tenho cá um catalogo na capa do controlador  :Big Grin: 
Um dia... quando conseguir arranjar uns trocos para montar um aquário com uns 700/1000L devo evoluir também o sistema de controlo e talvez passe para a familia TWIDO  :Wink: 
Ainda a minutos tive a trocar umas impressoes com um professor cá do instituto que tem trabalhado com TWIDOS e pelos vistos so diz maravilhas deles  :SbSourire2: 
Mas é como tudo na vida... o que é bom paga-se  :Wink: 

Se entretanto alguém quizer desenvolver um controlador com o TWIDO, diga alguma coisa... de preferência que o sistema fosse totalmente aberto à comunidade aquariofila  :Wink: 
Assim quando necessita-se de evoluir para algo mais poderoso... já estava feito  :Wink:

----------


## Sérgio Paulo

> Essa familia TWIDO também foi alvo de uma ligeira pesquiza 
> É muito mais poderoso que o actual ZELIO Logic, mas consequentemente um preço mais elevado e o ambiente de desenvolvimento não é gratuito. A pagina de dowloads apenas tem disponivel um sofware que ajuda na escolha do CPU e módulos 
> Tenho cá um catalogo na capa do controlador 
> Um dia... quando conseguir arranjar uns trocos para montar um aquário com uns 700/1000L devo evoluir também o sistema de controlo e talvez passe para a familia TWIDO 
> Ainda a minutos tive a trocar umas impressoes com um professor cá do instituto que tem trabalhado com TWIDOS e pelos vistos so diz maravilhas deles 
> Mas é como tudo na vida... o que é bom paga-se 
> 
> Se entretanto alguém quizer desenvolver um controlador com o TWIDO, diga alguma coisa... de preferência que o sistema fosse totalmente aberto à comunidade aquariofila 
> Assim quando necessita-se de evoluir para algo mais poderoso... já estava feito


Muito bom dia José César,
Desculpa mas devem de te estar a informar mal, o software é o de programação pois eu próprio já o tirei e andei a fazer testes com o mesmo e posso-te dizer que é uma grande máquina.
Este tipo de Autómato não é dos mais baratos mas também não é dos mais caros, é o tipo de Autómato ideal para lojistas, pois tem a possibilidade de controlar todos os aquários que se queira, e para uso particular à que ter em conta o tempo/dinheiro, pois esse nem sempre é custeado.
O nosso tempo também é dinheiro, para alem da vantagem de termos sempre quem esteja (_autómato_) a controlar as coisas por nós.

Mas mais para a frente estou a pensar em desenvolver um sistema com esta base, e depois posso sempre pedir a tua colaboração e apoio.
Abraços, Sérgio.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> na e um tanque de lavar a roupa e um tanque que e uso pra tomar banho no verão mas tou farto e acho que ficariam bem lá uns pexitos. obrigado senhor cavaleiro, foi o primeiro a responder me a ajudar me se quizer pacar ca por barancos e dou casa e comer e apresento o compadre ze que tem umas galinhas pra zente petiscar. um abraco e obrigado, obrigado. manuel picos



Olá

Esta área do Forum trata exclusivamente de equipamentos DIY.

Quero também salientar que este forum trata exclusivamente de aquariofilia marinha, pelo que um tanque onde normalmente se toma banho no verão será mais indicado a peixes de lagos de agua doce.

Abraço

Moderador DIY

----------


## José César

> Muito bom dia José César,
> Desculpa mas devem de te estar a informar mal, o software é o de programação pois eu próprio já o tirei e andei a fazer testes com o mesmo e posso-te dizer que é uma grande máquina.
> Este tipo de Autómato não é dos mais baratos mas também não é dos mais caros, é o tipo de Autómato ideal para lojistas, pois tem a possibilidade de controlar todos os aquários que se queira, e para uso particular à que ter em conta o tempo/dinheiro, pois esse nem sempre é custeado.
> O nosso tempo também é dinheiro, para alem da vantagem de termos sempre quem esteja (_autómato_) a controlar as coisas por nós.
> 
> Mas mais para a frente estou a pensar em desenvolver um sistema com esta base, e depois posso sempre pedir a tua colaboração e apoio.
> Abraços, Sérgio.


Viva Sérgio...
Pois já descobri a localização do dito ambiente de desenvolvimento  :Big Grin: 
É que não está a vista de todos, é preciso procurar um bocado  :Big Grin: 
Já o descarreguei e já instalei... parece-me uma coisa poderosa  :Wink: 
Só que tenho que recapitular as aulas de automatos que tive a uns anos  :HaEbouriffe: 
Mas também é sempre bom recordar  :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Sim sinhor os meus parabens pelo Proj.

Realmente de tirar o Chapeu e de acompanhar para aprender com ele.

Já agora fica a pergunta: Tendo em conta que as sondas e no caso concreto a de pH funcionam na casa dos mV achas que o automato as conseguirá ler?

Para alem disso do que tenho conhecimento as sondas tambem trabalham com voltagens negativas (sempre na escala dos mV). 

Fica a ideia e vai dando noticias dessa Grandiosa ideia.

----------


## José César

> Sim sinhor os meus parabens pelo Proj.
> 
> Realmente de tirar o Chapeu e de acompanhar para aprender com ele.
> 
> Já agora fica a pergunta: Tendo em conta que as sondas e no caso concreto a de pH funcionam na casa dos mV achas que o automato as conseguirá ler?
> 
> Para alem disso do que tenho conhecimento as sondas tambem trabalham com voltagens negativas (sempre na escala dos mV). 
> 
> Fica a ideia e vai dando noticias dessa Grandiosa ideia.


Boa noite...
Isso só quer dizer que os sinais têm que ser amplificados e limpos antes de serem "fornecidos" ao autómato  :Wink: 
De preferência essa amplificação e filtragem deve ser feita o mais proximo pssivel da sonda para evitar amplificar ruido que possa ser captado pelo cabo.
Existem alguns aparelhos DIY para medição de PH pela net, quem perceber um pouco de electrónica pode ver que não é nada do outro mundo  :Wink: 
Até os fabricantes de componentes electrónico, incluem como exemplo de aplicação circuitos de condicionamento de sinal para sondas PH  :Smile:  Aqui deixo um link aos colegas ligados à electrónica um exemplo da National Semiconductors, na datasheet do LMC6001, página 10  :Wink: 
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LMC6001.pdf
O PH é apenas um exemplo, outro tipos de sondas em principio terão tratamento semelhante.

Novidades para hoje:
Estou a terminar a parte de apresentação da informação no pequeno display, o que inclui um pequeno sistema de menu para mudar os modos de funcionamento (Normal, troca de lampadas, Alimentação e TPA).
Penso ainda esta semana ter a parte visual da coisa terminada.
Depois vem a parte mais "lógica" (Se acontecer isto, faz aquilo...)
O tempo livre para este projecto é curto, mas vai indo  :Smile: 

Dentro de pouco tempo tentarei ter toda a informação disponível de como replicar o sistema para quem estiver interessado.
Talvez criar uma página web com essa informação acessivel a todos os interessados  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

> Existem alguns aparelhos DIY para medição de PH pela net, quem perceber um pouco de electrónica pode ver que não é nada do outro mundo


Poix já vi alguns e até ando com algumas ideias.... vamos ver. Só falta o Começar....LOL  :yb665:  

Poix tudo o que tenho visto Tem esse esquematico.




> Até os fabricantes de componentes electrónico, incluem como exemplo de aplicação circuitos de condicionamento de sinal para sondas PH


Para o mes que vem vou meter-me nisso.... sim que só a sonda que eu pretendia custa 68.... apoix é.... cada sonda que esse Sistema de controlo tiver Somas uns bons euros..... Claro que Vale a pena nem esta em causa mas isso faz com que te peça para dentro dos teus possiveis nos documentes as tuas despesas com este DIY.

Sim os  nestas coisas tambem contam e muito para o arranque dum DIY destes

Obrigado pela resposta.
Abraço

----------


## José César

> Poix já vi alguns e até ando com algumas ideias.... vamos ver. Só falta o Começar....LOL  
> 
> Poix tudo o que tenho visto Tem esse esquematico.
> 
> 
> 
> Para o mes que vem vou meter-me nisso.... sim que só a sonda que eu pretendia custa 68€.... apoix é.... cada sonda que esse Sistema de controlo tiver Somas uns bons euros..... Claro que Vale a pena nem esta em causa mas isso faz com que te peça para dentro dos teus possiveis nos documentes as tuas despesas com este DIY.
> 
> Sim os €€€ nestas coisas tambem contam e muito para o arranque dum DIY destes
> ...


Pois o problema das sondas é mesmo esse... o preço não é amigo, e ainda por cima é necessário trocar com alguma periodicidade.
As de PH, há das que é necessario trocar de 6 em 6 meses até 12 em 12 meses!!!!
Mas isso é inevitável. Passa-se o mesmo seja um controlador DIY ou não.

Outras sondas, como as de temperatura por exemplo podem durar uma vida  :Smile: 
Para temperatura, comprei duas sondas PT100 para fazer umas experiencias mais tarde  :Wink: 

Qunato a custos até ao momento, e como tenho 5 minutos livres... cá vão  :Smile: 

Controlador (TELEMECANIQUE SR3B261BD) - 170,00€5 Bases de Relés para calha DIN (OMRON P2RF-05-E) - 18,70€5 Relés (OMRON G2R-1-SNI) - 33,00€2 Barras de ligadores grandes - 2,50€Caixa estanque AK12 - 39.00€2 Sensores de nível - 16.00€1 transformador 240/9-0-9 1A - 4,50€ Placa perfurada, diodos, condensadores, fio e outros - 10,00€ 1 Disjuntor unipolar de 6A - 5,00
Total até agora:* 300,00€* (Sensivelmente)
Este valor pode ser diferente, se por exemplo forem usados outros suportes e relés mais baratos.
A caixa pode ser usada uma mais barata, pois a que eu usei tem um indice de protecção IP65 (Pode apanhar água sem problema  :Wink:  )

Entretanto, segundo o novo catálogo que recebi, o controlador tem novo preço (220,00€)  :Frown: 

Se por acaso me esqueci de alguma coisa, actualizo a lista  :Wink: 

Fotos dos sensores de nível:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

:bompost:   :bompost:   :bompost:   :bompost:   :bompost:  

Parabéns pelo post César!

Agora senão te importas, gostaria que me desses umas luzes sobre como pretendes fazer os conversores de tensão para as sondas.

Eu percebo muito pouco de electrónica mas sei que por exemplo uma sonda de pH tem uma diferença de potencial nula a 7 e depois linearmente (e rectilineamente) positiva ou negativa consoante o meio é ácido ou alcalino (ou será ao contrário, já não me lembro). Agora o real problema é que rondam os 60 mVs nos extremos e as entradas do teu autómato andam por 0-10V.

Como contas converter a tensão? Amplificando e calibrando com um divisor? Provavelmente vais necessitar duma fonte de alimentação regulada para os conversores, não achas? Por acaso não existirão autómatos com entradas mais sensíveis?

Desculpa as perguntas mas não pesco nada disto e tenho uma vontade louca de montar um esquema como o teu.  :yb663:   :SbSourire:

----------


## José César

Viva Nuno prazeres  :Smile: 
No ficheiro do link a seguir, na página 10, tem um exemplo de um amplificador para uma sonda de PH  :Wink: 
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LMC6001.pdf
Li essa parte muito na diagonal, mas penso ser possível altera-lo se necessário para converter o valor de PH para qualquer gama de tensões de saída  :Wink: 

Depois de ter a parte não analógica a funcionar, começo a ver como converter os parâmetros  :Smile: 
Só mais uma nota acerca dessa parte:

Como este controlador permite apenas operações aritméticas muito básicas e apenas com numeros inteiros, os módulos que irão tratar das sondas terão que fornecer uma tensão de saída entre *0 e 3V*, o que corresponte internamente a valores entre *0 e 9999*, numero muito mais simples de manipular com os escassos recursos de calculo do dispositivo  :Wink: 
No caso do PH, 0V é visto internamente como sendo um PH de 0,000 e um valor de 3V como um PH de 9,999  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Venho aqui Agradecer Jose por me teres convencido a ir sacar o manual do teu automato para já andar a ler....

Sim muito obrigadinho por me meteres mais ideias na cabeça....isto nunca mais para de se Gastar   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Só que esta causa é das melhores. Os meus parabens por tão boa ideia.

Outra coisa se o automato / smart relay é uma "caixa de reles" porque tiveste que comprar adicionais.... sabes que isto para quem ve pouco de automatos é uma pergunta que faz sentido.... para ti pode não ser!!!

Abraço e obrigado pelos preços  :Pracima:

----------


## José César

> Venho aqui Agradecer Jose por me teres convencido a ir sacar o manual do teu automato para já andar a ler....
> 
> Sim muito obrigadinho por me meteres mais ideias na cabeça....isto nunca mais para de se Gastar €€€   
> 
> Só que esta causa é das melhores. Os meus parabens por tão boa ideia.
> 
> Outra coisa se o automato / smart relay é uma "caixa de reles" porque tiveste que comprar adicionais.... sabes que isto para quem ve pouco de automatos é uma pergunta que faz sentido.... para ti pode não ser!!!
> 
> Abraço e obrigado pelos preços


 :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: 
Há que juntar o útil ao agradável  :Wink: 
Trabalho e hobbie  :Wink: 

Pois... o smart relay possui internamente 10 saídas a relé, mas são todos com circuito NA (Normalmente aberto). Como alguns dispositivos a controlar estão sempre ligados e quero desliga-los em caso de necessidade (Bomba de retorno, valvula de reposição, bombas de circulação)... não será muito saudável para o relé passar 24h/7dias por semana energizado para manter o equipamento ligado!
Daí eu ter arranjado 5 relés externos ligados aos internos de forma a ter 5 circuitos NF (Normalmente fechado).

O programa já faz algumas coisas  :HaEbouriffe: 
Estou é sem espaço de desenho no programa de desenvolvimento.... tenho que dar um jeito aquilo, de forma a ficar mais arrumadinho para ver se consigo colocar mais umas funções que faltam!!!!!

----------


## Daniel Pedro

> o smart relay possui internamente 10 saídas a relé, mas são todos com circuito NA


OK!!
Mas isso é limitação do smart relay ou tenho modelos de outros Automatos que permitem ter com circuito NF? 

Podes mandar um JPEG com o Esquematico que apresenta aqui.... é que este não se ve muito bem e era fixe dissecar o esquematico ... nem que fosse para discutir ideias sobre a automatização que estas a fazer.

Abraço e desculpa só agora voltar á "carga" mas valores maiores se lenvantaram ....  :Coradoeolhos:   !!Ferias!!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José César

Boa noite  :Smile: 
O "esquematico" que se ve no meu post anterior, é apenas uma primeira versão de teste do programa a carregar no controlador  :Wink: 
Optei por criar o programa de controlo por este método (FBD - Functional Block Diagram), porque o LADDER já está bastante esquecido  :yb665: 

Quanto aos contactos NF, é possível que haja PLCs com os dois tipos de contactos (na mesma saída).
Mas os de baixo custoque vi, tinham todos as saídas em circuito NA  :Frown: 

Entretanto, deixo aqui mais uma foto dos progressos  :Smile: 
Começou a arrumação à casa... juntar todos os cabos num único ponto e ligar a caixa de controlo  :Big Grin: 

Para já, so liguei os 3 conjuntos de luzes mais a luz da SUMP e já estão a ser controlados pelo caixote  :Smile: 
Amanhã vou ver se ligo o resto (bombas e sensores de nivel).

Ora cá vão os bonecos  :Wink: 

Só cabos!!!! eheheheheh


Agora aquela cablagem toda... resumida a este molhito de cabos bem amarrados  :Wink: 

Amanhã coloco fotos da zona da SUMP, e espero também colocar o resultado final  :Smile:

----------


## José César

Ora e como o prometido é devido...
Cá ficam duas fotos da coisa depois de terminadas as instalações electricas  :Smile: 

A zona da SUMP, toda arrumadinha...


A caixa de controlo, com todos os cabos amarrados em molho a irem para a parte de tras do aquário  :Smile: 


Fiz alguns testes... corregi alguns bugs no programa de controlo e já está a controlar iluminação, bombas e detecção de nível de água  :Smile: 

Entretanto, falta comprar uma UPS, adicinar ao sistema e testar uma falha de energia a ver se tudo corre como o esperado  :Wink: 

O programa de controlo ainda tem algumas arestas a limar e aperfeiçoar algumas funcionalidades... mas isso agora tem tempo  :Smile: 

Vou documentar as coisas como deve ser para o caso de mais tarde eu ou alguém necessitar de replicar isto. Enfiar tudo dentro de um ficheiro PDF e deixar disponível aqui ou noutro local para alguém que possa estar interessado  :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Sim Sinhor muito bom :Palmas:   :yb677:  

Como deves calcular e sem querer estar a fazer pressão.... Como é que vai esse PDF.  :yb665:   Claro que é sem fazer Pressão :SbSourire:  

Entretanto em conversa com um colega meu surgiu a conversa sobre um PIC que poderá tambem ser outra solução. Mas essa não me quero alargar mais pois vou ter que ler mais uma coisas sobre isso... o que sabia disso já foi á muito e na altura fiz mesmo por esquecer.

Abraço e vai dando noticias.

----------


## José César

> Sim Sinhor muito bom  
> Como deves calcular e sem querer estar a fazer pressão.... Como é que vai esse PDF.   Claro que é sem fazer Pressão


O PDF, vai devagar  :Wink: 
Desenhar as ligações dentro do caixote está a dar mais trabalho que pensava  :Whistle: 
A restante informação é mais ou menos pacifica de compilar  :Smile: 




> Entretanto em conversa com um colega meu surgiu a conversa sobre um PIC que poderá tambem ser outra solução. Mas essa não me quero alargar mais pois vou ter que ler mais uma coisas sobre isso... o que sabia disso já foi á muito e na altura fiz mesmo por esquecer.


A uns anos a minha ideia era desenvolver uma coisa de raiz (Com PIC ou 8051, AVR ou outra coisa), mas como isso demora muito tempo a ser desenvolvido, optei por comprar um controlador pronto a funcionar e fácil de programar.
O resultado foi este. Ao fim de umas semanas ficou tudo montado, programado e a funcionar  :Smile: 
Deste ponto de vista, os 170,00 do controlador até que não é caro  :Wink:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola jose
EU percebo pouco de eletronica nem sei que espessura sao esse cabos todos mas nao dava para por 1 so cabo e depois ligar uma fixe so nesse cabo?sempre ficava melhor e nao tinhas um monte de cabos a sair da caixa, o que achas?
abraços

----------


## José César

> Ola jose
> EU percebo pouco de eletronica nem sei que espessura sao esse cabos todos mas nao dava para por 1 so cabo e depois ligar uma fixe so nesse cabo?sempre ficava melhor e nao tinhas um monte de cabos a sair da caixa, o que achas?
> abraços


Seria uma hipotese, mas tendo todos os condutores 1mm2 de secção, seria uma cabo muito grosso.
E cabos destes, tinha bastantes  :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Poix

Como deves estar a calcular a cena do PDF era a brincar Claro que continua á espera dele mas tava mesmo a meter-me contigo 




> A uns anos a minha ideia era desenvolver uma coisa de raiz (Com PIC ou 8051, AVR ou outra coisa), mas como isso demora muito tempo a ser desenvolvido, optei por comprar um controlador pronto a funcionar e fácil de programar.
> O resultado foi este. Ao fim de umas semanas ficou tudo montado, programado e a funcionar 
> Deste ponto de vista, os 170,00€ do controlador até que não é caro


Poix mas segundo a informação que tive o o Pic para controlar alguns dipositivos custa cerca de 5€ logo a diferença é muita embora tenhas que desenvolver toda a eletronica á volta e isso são €€€. 
Em Conversa com o Meu "Tutor" das eletronicas e depoix do que li do manual do teu automato fiquei com a ideia que Com o Automato é um pouco matar mosquitos com Tanque de guerra  :Coradoeolhos:   Atenção que não estou a menosprezar a tua solução.... sim até porque poderei vir a optar por ela  :yb665:  

Por falar em dispositivos lanço aqui a pergunta:

Quantos dispositivos gostariam de ver controlados por um automato / PIC
Começo por:

1º actinicas
2º Luz 10000K
3º Luz Refugio
4º reposição
5º PH 
6º temperatura
7º selenoides de Reactor de kalcio
...
...

Abraços

----------


## José César

> Quantos dispositivos gostariam de ver controlados por um automato / PIC
> Começo por:
> 
> 1º actinicas
> 2º Luz 10000K
> 3º Luz Refugio
> 4º reposição
> 5º PH 
> 6º temperatura
> ...


Aqui neste controlador, controla o seguinte:
- 3 conjuntos de iluminação.
- 1 iluminação da SUMP.
- Bomba de retorno.
- Valvula da agua de reposição.
- 3 bombas de circulação.
- 1 saida para alarme (que ainda nao esta a ser usada).
- Detecção de falha de energia electrica (gere os equipamentos de forma a consumir menos energia, sem colocar em risco o seu conteudo apartir de uma UPS).

Quando tiver mais tempo livre, queria adicionar as seguintes sondas para monitorização de varios parâmetros da água e fazer accionar um sistema de alarme caso algum desses parametros saia do intervalo de valores considerado "normal".
- Temperatura.
- PH
- Redox
- Ca
- 2 sondas ainda por definir.

Devo referir, que estes valores fornecidos pelas sondas, não serão usados para controlar nada automáticamente. Serão apenas mostrados os seus valores no pequeno display de forma a ficaram visiveis em qualquer momento ao utilizador (Eu)  :Smile: 
A unica coisa automática que ira ser feita, é o disparo de um alarme luminoso e/ou sonoro e piscar o parâmetro que necessita de correcção.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
E ja agora jose mais uma de CA nao custa nada e fica compela a coisa :Palmas:  .
abraços

----------


## Daniel Pedro

OK

Vou entretando tentar escrever o que pretendia controlar e como depoix ponho aqui para discução da malta.

Abraço e obrigado pela resposta.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola José César voce esta de Parabens, gostei de mais do teu projeto estou torcendo que fique logo pronto o seu PDF com todas as esplicações.
Aqui no Brasil em São Paulo Capital temos a filial ou uma unidade tambem da ( Controlador (TELEMECANIQUE SR3B261BD) - 170,00 ) so não fui atraz para saber do Custo $$ de um SR3B261BD, e lendo este topico me parece que alguem diz em fazer um Controlador todo DIY isto é possivel tambem??
Bom dou meus PARABENS novamente a voce e estou aquardando o seu PDF
e que este teu Esquema Eletronico seje bem facil de entender, ha te pergunto este Sistema voce pode usar em Correntes Eletricas de 110 volts ou 220 volts ou Poderia se fazer uma Mistura algumas coisas em 110 volts e outras em 220 volts ??? sera que este SR3B261BD tem esta facilidade tambem?? 
Tenho tambem uma outra pergunta abaixo ai na citação.
citação: - Detecção de falha de energia electrica (gere os equipamentos de forma a consumir menos energia, sem colocar em risco o seu conteudo apartir de uma UPS).
oque é uma ( UPS ) ? talvez aqui no Brasil tenha outro nome estas letras.

Bom pelo momento é so isto amigo fico no aguardo e Novamente meus PARABENS  e ainda bem que tem Pessoas como voce para nos ajudar.

ABRAÇOS A TODOS.

 :yb677:   :Pracima:   :SbOk:   :bompost:   :tutasla:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## José César

Bom dia Carlos  :Smile: 

Uma UPS é um equipamento que tem internamente uma bateria e que em caso de falha de energia, usa a bateria para gerar a tensão alternada de 240V que temos por cá nas tomadas  :Wink: 

Para ser possível a utilização de equipamento "misto" 110V e 240V é necessário fazer algumas alterações as ligações... dependendo do s equipamentos, pode dar mais ou menos trabalho  :Cool: 

O desenho "colorido" está quase pronto. Mas convinha alguém com conhecimento de electricidade desse uma revisão, de forma a serem detectados alguns erros de desenho que possam levar a alguns sustos  :yb665: 
É que estou a desenhar a coisa depois de a ter feito, e não a fazer as ligações com base no desenho... isto pode originar alguns erros ou falhas que me passaram sem dar conta  :Frown: 

A uns dias que tenho deixado o tal PDF meio de lado... por um lado devido a Pascoa, por outro, desde a morte inesperada a cerca de uma semana do meu olivaceous que tenho andado de olho atento ao aquário!!!! 
De ontem para hoje desapareceu um ocelaris, e o outro ta todo cheio de ponts brancos  :yb620: 
Estive a fazer a papa de alho e artemia... mas ele não ligou muito  :yb620: 
E nestas alturas nem dá vontade de pegar no PDF  :Frown: 
Dá mais é a vontade de deixar tudo!!!!!
Pois é o quarto peixe a morrer num mes  :Frown: 
Desta vez manifestou-se o cripto... mas das outas vezes não se notou nada!

Mas o PDF vai sair de qualquer forma, pode demorar um pouco mais, mas sai  :Smile: 
A parte mais demorada (desenho das ligações) está quase pronta.

----------


## Daniel Pedro

> O desenho "colorido" está quase pronto. Mas convinha alguém com conhecimento de electricidade desse uma revisão, de forma a serem detectados alguns erros de desenho que possam levar a alguns sustos


Os meus conhecimentos eletricos estão um pouco enferrujados mas tou disponivel para te dar uma ajuda dentro dos possiveis. Afinal de contas 4 olhos veem melhor que 2  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço e boa sorte com o teu aqua que bem estas a precisar.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola José César, boa noite tudo bem ai?

Bom meus sentimentos pelos teus que esta a perder com o Ictil ou ( cripto... ) bom eu quando tinha o meu Doce devez enquando tambem perdia um e outro e sempre da uma dor no coração, pois nos pegamos muito aos nossos Amiginhos.
Bom agora eu entendi seria um tipo de No Brek que se usa nos Computadores para não se perder o trabalho.
Ou em grande escala um Gerador.
Mas vai com calma no Desenho e no PDF que temos todo o tempo pelo menos sai certinho.
Bom eu tenho que sempre esperar o meu irmão que entende um pouco mais de eletrica do que eu, e ele vem somente nos fins de semana dai eu vou ver com ele.
Bom vou ficar aguardando então, e desde ja muito obrigado pelas informações.
Ja copiei o assunto todo e quando chegar a hora eu revejo tudo e vamos tentar construir um tambem.
Uma outra pergunta: Qual aparelho que tem parecido com o seu feito ai na Europa ou nos Estados Unidos, tem algo parecido com o seu???
Bom é so pelo momento uma Abraço a todos ai do Fórum e ate mais.

 :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :bompost:   :tutasla:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## José César

> Uma outra pergunta: Qual aparelho que tem parecido com o seu feito ai na Europa ou nos Estados Unidos, tem algo parecido com o seu???
> Bom é so pelo momento uma Abraço a todos ai do Fórum e ate mais.


Bom dia  :Smile: 
Não sei se entendi bem a pergunta, mas penso que se esteja a referir a produtos comerciais que façam algo do genero.
Esse tipo de aparelho existe sob a forma de várias marcas com mais ou menos potencialidades, mas normalmente um pouco fora do orçamente de um comum mortal  :Frown: 
Não quero citar marcas, mas ja vi alguns a cerca de 1.000  e mais  :JmdEffraye: . É claro que estes também incluiam algumas funcionalidades mais eleboradas que o meu (como o caso de fazer um log dos varios parametros) ao longo do tempo. Têm muito melhor aspecto, e podem ter o módulo de taclado e display que pode ser colocado onde der mais jeito, etc etc.

Eu apenas queria uma coisa mais simples mas funcional  :Smile: 
Um dia a procura de equipamento para um projecto num catálogo, passei por estes dispositivos e fizeram-me pensar um bocado  :Smile: 
O resultado foi este. 
Tem aspecto de tanque de guerra  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  mas faz o que quero  :HaEbouriffe: 
Ou melhor... faz quase tudo  :Wink: , a parte da medição de varios parâmetros da água ainda esta por implementar  :Wink:

----------


## Jorge Barge

Boas José Cesar :SbOk:  

Antes de mais os meus parabens o programador está fantastico e vai no bom caminho :tutasla:  
Só agora vi o post  :Coradoeolhos:  e como ando a tentar fazer um controlador ficarei muito grato pela informação :SbOk5:  já agora podias dizer aonde posso aquirir este equipamento :Palmas:  preciso saber aonde posso comprar tambem os sensores de nivel :SbSourire:  se poderes passar o contacto fico muito agradecido :Vitoria:  

Grande Abraço

Jorge Barge

----------


## José César

> Boas José Cesar 
> 
> Antes de mais os meus parabens o programador está fantastico e vai no bom caminho 
> Só agora vi o post  e como ando a tentar fazer um controlador ficarei muito grato pela informação já agora podias dizer aonde posso aquirir este equipamento preciso saber aonde posso comprar tambem os sensores de nivel se poderes passar o contacto fico muito agradecido 
> 
> Grande Abraço
> 
> Jorge Barge


Bom dia...
Eu comprei o meu em www.farnell.com
Mas pode ser encontrado em www.rsportugal.com um pouco mais barato, basta pesquizar pelo código 468-4242 
Os sensores de nivel também foi na farnell, mas não tenho aqui os códigos a mão.
Mas como vejo no perfil que mora na Maia, penso que poderá arranjar o controlador a um preço muito inferior aos 202,00 da RS.
Sei que na Maia existe um distribuidor da Telemecanique. Vou tentar saber o contacto e forneço depois  :Smile: 
Só uso RS e Farnell pela comodidade... compro... pago... e vai ter a casa  :HaEbouriffe:  porque os preços não são nada de especial  :Whistle:

----------


## José César

Bom dia...
Após este "longo" periodo de ausencia e sem tempo para terminar o desenho das ligações... aqui vai a primeira versão  :Wink: 
Destina-se a ser revisto por aqueles que tenham conhecimentos de electricidade, pois como este desenho foi feito depois de terminada a montagem, *pode conter algumas gafes*!!!!
Não digam que não avisei  :Wink: 



Pedia algum feedback sobre isto de forma a corrigir eventuais erros de desenho!
Aproveitei e comecei a construção de um pequeno site, onde colocarei toda a informação sobre o projecto. Penso ser assim mais facil manter a informação actualizada. 
A ideia do ficheiro com toda a informação daria um pouco mais de trabalho a manter...
Aqui fica o link com algumas secções em escrita... e outras sem nada ainda  :Smile: 
http://aquaplc.dyndns.org

(Este site está alojado em minha casa, portanto é possivel que notem alguma lentidão no acesso, pois embora a ligação seja ADSL de 2Mbit, o uplink é de apenas 128 Kbps)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá César

Gostava de saber dizer qualquer coisa, mas para isso precisava de saber perguntar  :yb624:  

Parabêns pelo desenvolvimento de todo este projecto.

Nota: Gostei tambem da parte do descritivo da montagem na tua página web




> lalalal sobre a construção


 
 :yb624:

----------


## José César

> Olá César
> 
> Gostava de saber dizer qualquer coisa, mas para isso precisava de saber perguntar  
> 
> Parabêns pelo desenvolvimento de todo este projecto.
> 
> Nota: Gostei tambem da parte do descritivo da montagem na tua página web


É uma das partes que ainda está em escrita  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola José César fico cada dia mais de BOCA ABERTA e QUEIXO CAIDO (Estupefato), meus PARABENS com a tua iniciativa, você vai ter um OTIMO lugar la no CEU pois você esta sendo o desbravador na Área Eletrônica de Controles de Aquas na área DIY, pelo menos não vi ainda outro Tópico aqui sobre esta Parte.
Meu amigo gostaria de saber se posso conseguir um Manual de tudo o que este -> "Cerebro": Zelio Logic SR3B261BD, tambem não sei se voce o ja tem e se pode me enviar uma copia dele, e vi tambem um outro:



> ( Essa familia TWIDO também foi alvo de uma ligeira pesquiza  
> É muito mais poderoso que o actual ZELIO Logic, mas consequentemente um preço mais elevado e o ambiente de desenvolvimento não é gratuito. A pagina de dowloads apenas tem disponivel um sofware que ajuda na escolha do CPU e módulos  
> Tenho cá um catalogo na capa do controlador )


Bem seria isto José César, e estou vendo que o seu Brinquedinho esta a ficar a Preços de uns Bons Kilos de Bacalhau e imagine aqui no Brasil a quanto deve chegar a custar isto Um Euro esta entorno de $2,65 ou mais.
Abraços a todos Amigos e vou ficar no aquardo e acompanhando o Sait tambem.
 :yb677:   :yb677:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :bompost:   :tutasla:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:

----------


## José César

Bom dia Carlos  :Smile: 
Hoje pela manhã, criei e introduzi alguns "links" na secção downloads para alguns ficheiros:

-> Link para a página da telemecanique onde disponibilizam toda e informação desta familia de controladores (Zelio Logic).
-> Manual de utilizador do SR3
-> Software para programação e desenvolvimento do programa a carregar no controlador.

Aqui fica o link.

Vou adicionar alguns links mais ao longo da semana, incluindo o mais importante, que é o ficheiro do programa de controlo a carregar no controlador, tal como está actualmente a funcionar no meu aqua  :Wink: 




> Essa familia TWIDO também foi alvo de uma ligeira pesquiza
> É muito mais poderoso que o actual ZELIO Logic, mas consequentemente um preço mais elevado e o ambiente de desenvolvimento não é gratuito. A pagina de dowloads apenas tem disponivel um sofware que ajuda na escolha do CPU e módulos
> Tenho cá um catalogo na capa do controlador


Devo corrigir a frase que havia escrito nesse post:
"ambiente de desenvolvimento não é gratuito" 
para 
"ambiente de desenvolvimento gratuito"

Pois o software também é gratuito  :Wink: 
Aqui fica o link para a pagina inicial da telemecanique para a familia TWIDO

E o respectivo link para o software disponível para esta familia de controladores.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Para quem esteja interessado, acho que este sistema de controlo é ideal para criar um sistema de TPAs automáticas, integrado num sistema de SUMP INTELIGENTE. Se tivesse espaço era o que faria, mas infelizmente... isto terá de ficar para o meu próximo aquário...

A minha ideia era a seguinte

- Criar os seguintes compartimentos:
    A. Depósito para oxigenação e preparação de água salgada, se for artificial
    B. Depósito para armazenamento de água salgada já preparada que estaria em permanente oxigenação.
    C. Depósito para receber água retirada do aqua (água velha a descartar regularmente, caso não haja possibilidade de ligação directa a um esgoto).

A lógica de funcionamento seria a seguinte:
- Uma vez de 12 em 12 horas (p.e.), é accionada uma bomba de baixo débito que adiciona água salgada nova à sump, durante uns 30 segundos (p.e.), junto à bomba de retorno.
- A SUMP possui um controlador de nível que detecta a subida da água e através de uma pequena bomba, descarta a água a mais até baixar novamente ao nível normal. Esta água é descartada para o depósito C, ou directamente para o esgoto.
- No caso de ser necessário usar o depósito C, é preciso ter lá um controlador de nível para parar o sistema automático de TPAs de modo a evitar que este transborde.
- Este sistema teria de ser previamente desactivado, antes de desligar a bomba de retorno, dado que esse facto, geralmente origina aumento do nível de água da SUMP por acumulação da água que vem do aqua por efeito de sifão.
- Não pensei ainda o que deve ser feito, caso haja um problema com a bomba de retorno (aspecto a analisar melhor).

Em princípio, usaria um condutivímetro ligado ao controlador para acompanhar a evolução da salinidade da água e poder exercer um melhor controlo sobre o sistema, caso alguma coisa corra mal.

A ideia aqui fica, embora tenha de ser melhor estudada e afinada. A minha ideia é, através deste sistema reduzir a enorme chatice que é para mim andar a fazer as TPAs. Não se elimina o trabalho todo, mas automatiza-se uma parte e melhora-se a qualidade da água no aqua.

Como tenho um aqua pequeno, isso permitia-me ter TPAs incrementais sem ter de fazer intervenções tão frequentes com esta tarefa.

O depósito A teria uma bomba para passar água para o depósito B, logo que estivesse preparada. O depósito C teria outra bomba para descartar água para o esgoto.

----------


## José César

Boa tarde Luis  :Smile: 
Essa das TPAs é relativamente simples de fazer. 
Embora todas as saidas (10) do controlador estejam já ocupadas, é possível adicionar módulos de expansão e ter saídas suficientes para activar as bombas e/ou valvulas necessárias.

Mas para isso será necessário alguém ter paciencia e adicionar ao sistema actual. Como não necessito dessa funcionalidade, não a irei implementar, pois implicaria aquisição de material que depois não iria utilizar  :Wink: 

Mas se alguem precisar de ajuda para implementar essas funções, poderei dar uma mãozinha  :Smile: 
Já agora, se andar por aqui alguém com conhecimentos de programação Ladder e queira portar o programa de FBD para Ladder que se acuse  :Wink: 
É que o meu ladder já la vai a uns anos sem ser utilizado... e fiz o programa em FBD para ser mais rápido  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
Mas mesmo estando apenas a 1ª fase quase terminada, começa a ser complicado adicionar novos blocos e ligações  :Admirado:

----------


## PauloBicho

Oi José,

Já há algum tempo que foi colocada a ultima mensagem neste tópico.
Tenho um aqua doce e estou a preparar terreno para montar um salgado. No entanto gostaria de planear já muito bem este projecto, envolvendo é claro, já este tipo de "automatismos".

Daí a minha pergunta, como é que está o teu projecto? Já conseguiste colocar as entradas analógicas a bombar.

1 abraço.

----------


## José César

> Oi José,
> 
> Já há algum tempo que foi colocada a ultima mensagem neste tópico.
> Tenho um aqua doce e estou a preparar terreno para montar um salgado. No entanto gostaria de planear já muito bem este projecto, envolvendo é claro, já este tipo de "automatismos".
> 
> Daí a minha pergunta, como é que está o teu projecto? Já conseguiste colocar as entradas analógicas a bombar.
> 
> 1 abraço.


O projecto não evoluiu muito mais desde então.
Tive outras prioridades... o projecto final de curso por exemplo  :Big Grin: 
Entretanto o meu salgado está aos poucos a ser desmontado e será convertido num de água doce.
A programação será um pouco diferente e os parâmetros a monitorizar
são menos. Embora a temperatura e PH se mantenham. Mas ainda não foi desenvolvida a electrónica para a sua correcta medição.

Adquiri apenas dois tipos de sonda de temperatura PT100, mas ainda não
tive tempo para desenvolver o condicionamento de sinal necessário para
a correcta medição da temperatura.

Pelo feedback que tive até então, suponho que alguns sistemas semelhantes, tenham sido construidos  :Smile: 
De certeza que não fui o primeiro e muito menos serei o único a dar uso a 
este tipo de dispositivos tão banais em automação  :Wink: 
Apenas são necessarios alguns conhecimentos de electricidade e o minimo de conhecimentos de programação. Pois o software de desenvolvimento
para estes dispositivos é tipo lego... fazer umas ligações de varios blocos, simular e descarregar para o controlador  :Wink:

----------


## José César

Esqueci-me de referir uma nova funcionalidade  :Wink: 
Quando ouço o escumador a arrancar (8:30) e ainda estou na cama e é dia da semana, quer dizer que me descuidei com as horas e toca a despachar.

Portanto, ca em casa para além de todas as temporizações do aquário estarem controladas, ainda avisa o dono que está a dormir de mais
 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## PauloBicho

Muito bem...

A titulo de curiosidade posso saber porque te vais converter à agua doce?
Em relaçao ao mini autómato, a nivel geral, o que tens a dizer? Estás contente? Encontraste algum tipo de limitaçao que nao estavas à espera?

Tenho andado a ver, e já pensei fazer o meu próprio automatismo, com um PC, alguma "electronica"(não muito complicada) ligada às portas Serie e Paralela e alguma programaçao, o que torna tudo muito mais flexivel, pois assim deixas de ter limites, basta dares uso à imaginaçao e implementares. O senão é que ter um PC de dia e de noite ligado, seria um pouco dispendioso, além de que se o PC crashasse era um problema, por isso estou neste momento mais inclinado para um bichinho igual ao teu.
Mas ainda tenho que fazer o projecto muito bem, prevendo o mais possivel, e depois é fazer contas à vida.


Cumprimentos

----------


## José César

As maiores limitações dele são mesmo as contas!
Pelo menos da forma que estou a programa-lo (modo FBD) so permite umas coisas básicas com inteiros. Mas isto so deve incomodar um pouco quando for usar dados analogicos dos sensores, mas para o que pretendo implementar penso que chega  :Wink: 

A maior parte das funções nele implementadas dependem de relógios e temporizadores e isso não dá qualquer problema  :Big Grin: 
(Iluminação, bombas, escumador, alimentação, TPAs, etc...)
Até o controlo de nível máximo de água no aquário usa um temporizador de 20 minutos  :Smile: 
Tenho as funções basicas a funcionar a bastantes meses e ainda não falhou.
Principalmente o controlo de nivel de água que ja me evitou várias inundações  :Big Grin: 

Tal como ja foi referido anteriormente existem outros dispositivos de outras marcas e modelos disponiveis. Na altura seleccionei este pelo preço e facilidade de programação (FBD) pois a programação Ladder já está muito esquecida  :Frown: 
Existe um outro modelo desta marca com muito mais potencialidades, embora um pouco mais caro (o twido).

O uso de um PC é sempre uma opção, principalmente se for usado um PC compacto do tipo mini-itx  :Wink: 
Mas existe sempre o problema de um possível crash do PC!
Em contrapartida, não existem limitações quanto as funcionalidades necessárias... até pode ser usado para fazer emissão dados e imagem em tempo real para a net, para serem vistos em qualquer parte do mundo  :Big Grin: 

É tudo uma questão de pesar os prós e contras  :Wink:

----------


## PauloBicho

Oi...

O que queres dizer com os timers.. Na reposiçao de água tens um timer de 20 minutos? Mesmo que o sensor de nivel máximo nao dispare ele pára automaticamente ao fim de 20 minutos? Sera isso?

Consegues ligar o automato ao PC e obteres informaçao sobre o que está a acontecer em realtime, e até mesmo manipular esses dados para utilizaçao em aplicaçoes 3RD party?

Cumprimentos

----------


## José César

> Oi...
> 
> O que queres dizer com os timers.. Na reposiçao de água tens um timer de 20 minutos? Mesmo que o sensor de nivel máximo nao dispare ele pára automaticamente ao fim de 20 minutos? Sera isso?
> 
> Consegues ligar o automato ao PC e obteres informaçao sobre o que está a acontecer em realtime, e até mesmo manipular esses dados para utilizaçao em aplicaçoes 3RD party?
> 
> Cumprimentos


Timers - temporizadores  :Smile: 
O controlo de nível, usa um sensor de boia no aquário principal. Quando o nível máximo é atingido significa que a queda de água para a sump está obstruida. Ou completamente obstruida ou semi-obstruida... A bomba de retorno é parada.
Ao fim de 20 minutos, é de novo verificado o nível. Se já desceu, a bomba é colocada novamente em funcionamento. Caso ainda se mantenha o nível, a bomba continua desligada.

Em alguns casos os referidos "timers" são mesmo relógios diários e/ou semanais. É o caso da iluminação e escumador.
Outros timers são apenas temporizadores (na alimentação para as bombas de circulação durante 10 minutos, nas TPAs para as bombas de circulação e retorno por 30 minutos etc. etc.)

Quanto a enviar para o PC os estado das entradas e saídas, foi coisa que nunca me passou pela cabeça e consequentemente não faço ideia se é possível ou não. É so uma questão de ler o manual do PLC.
Sei que é possível enviar mensagens para outros dispositivos via comunicação série, agora não sei se é possivel enviar os estados de entradas e saidas.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva José César
No post nº 52, falta a imagem. Era de todo conveniente para evitar situações destas que alojasses as imagens na nossa galeria, além do que ao fazê-lo estarás também a enriquecer a mesma com todo o beneficio que isso dá à comunidade reefforum em que te incluis. Fica a sugestão e a informação de como alojar fotografias na galeria

Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico

Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net

Galeria

E agora relativamente ao teu controlador, já nos foste dizendo num outro tópico estar atrasado...se assim é qual é o plano para continuar :SbQuestion2:  Previsões, ideias :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
Post Scriptum: Aguardo resposta à mp relativamente ao eventual registo duplicado.

----------


## José César

Boa noite.
Essa imagem já não existe, tal como uma parte da informação sobre o controlador... 
Tive um problema com o disco externo onde andava praticamente tudo.... 
Só nos lembra-mos de "backups" quando algo corre mal  :Whistle: 

De qualquer forma isto deu uma volta de 180º e comecei a desenvolver um novo controlador de raiz.
Mas o tempo livre tem sido ridiculo... está parado a cerca de 1 ano. 

Assim que aquilo fizer algo de útil, colocarei aqui informação  :Wink:

----------

